
Jameela Jamil has done more to expose detox tea lies than the FDA - DanBC
https://www.nbcnews.com/think/opinion/kim-kardashian-jameela-jamil-feud-has-done-more-expose-detox-ncna991816
======
DanBC
The full title is "Kim Kardashian-Jameela Jamil feud has done more to expose
detox tea lies than the FDA" which is a bit baity and too long for HN.

